# Driver help.



## CamBlack (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi there. 

I have having trouble finding my chipset updates and sound card drivers. I know the audio is a 82801BA/BAM and Chipset is Intel i815E/EP. I am pretty sure I have to update the chipset before I install the sound card because if I remember last time I ran into some problems. 

Here is the info from Belarc Advisor. 

Operating System 	  	System Model
Windows 2000 Professional Service Pack 4 (build 2195) 	  	Compaq Deskpro
System Serial Number: W128DYSZB244
Chassis Serial Number: W128DYSZB244
Enclosure Type: Desktop
Processor a 	  	Main Circuit Board b
867 megahertz Intel Pentium III
32 kilobyte primary memory cache
256 kilobyte secondary memory cache 	  	Board: Compaq 0684h
Serial Number: W128DYSZB244
Bus Clock: 133 megahertz
BIOS: Compaq 686P2 v2.11 04/05/2001
Drives 	  	Memory Modules c,d
20.02 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
18.18 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

CD-ROM Drive/F5A

WDC WD200EB-00CSF0 [Hard drive] (20.02 GB) -- drive 0, s/n WD-WMAAV1588887, rev 04.01B04, SMART Status: Healthy 	  	512 Megabytes Installed Memory

Slot 'XMM1' has 256 MB
Slot 'XMM2' has 256 MB (serial number B5958302)
Slot 'XMM3' is Empty
  	Local Drive Volumes


c: (NTFS on drive 0) 	20.02 GB 	18.18 GB free
  	Network Drives
  	None detected
Users (mouse over user name for details) 	  	Printers
local user accounts	last logon
 home 	1/4/1980 2:57:17 PM 	(admin)
local system accounts
 Administrator 	never 	(admin)
 Guest 	never 	

DISABLED Marks a disabled account;   LOCKED OUT Marks a locked account
	  	None detected
Controllers 	  	Display
Standard floppy disk controller
Intel(r) 82801BA Bus Master IDE Controller
Primary IDE Channel [Controller]
Secondary IDE Channel [Controller] 	  	3Dlabs Inc. Ltd. PERMEDIA2 (MS) [Display adapter]
CTX 13.8 [Monitor] (13.8"vis)
Bus Adapters 	  	Multimedia
Standard Universal PCI to USB Host Controller 	  	None detected
Communications 	  	Other Devices

Instant Wireless PCI Card V2.7
 primary  	Auto IP Address: 	192.168.1.66 / 24
	Gateway: 	192.168.1.254
	Dhcp Server: 	192.168.1.254
	Physical Address: 	00:06:25:22:CC:45
Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Connection
NETGEAR FA311/312 PCI Adapter

Networking Dns Server: 	192.168.1.254
	  	Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
PS/2 Compatible Mouse
USB Root Hub





Thanks everyone. I hope there is a way to find somthing!

Thanks again..

CamBlack


----------



## StrangleHold (Jun 23, 2008)

Need the model number of the Compaq Deskpro.


----------



## sg1 (Jun 23, 2008)

*Check here* for your PC's Model and get the drivers you need.


----------

